# Applying For Green Card in US (how to?)



## SteelMag (16 Feb 2005)

This is a interest of mine.  I was on the US INS site which is the single most confusing thing ever.

What i really want to do is find out an email or something so i can talk to someone in US immigration about possible oppritunities for a quicker way of getting a green card under the premises that i want it so i can enlist in the US Army or Marines.

I dont even know where to start.

(comments about me being a traitor to my country or about me being crazy etc are not needed as i am applying to CAF first and seeing how that goes)

Thanks in advance


----------



## PeterLT (16 Feb 2005)

I would suggest you go across the border to your nearest USMC Recruiters and let them answer your questions. Many moons ago I had done the same thing and applied to the US Army and the CF at the same time, the idea being that whoever calls first gets me. The day after I left for Cornwallis the  Americans called. In any case, they may be your best source of info as they probably deal with this often. Good luck in whichever you go with!

Peter


----------



## ramy (16 Feb 2005)

Hey SteelMag , 

One thing I can suggest is to read the other articles about joining US forces; they will help answer a lot of your questions.

About the Green Card, It is very difficult to get your best bet is to marry an American girl.

Good luck


----------



## sigpig (16 Feb 2005)

My family and I just got our green cards last week, after four years in process. I got mine through an employer sponsorship, but you first need to have a job and get in the US through either a H1B visa or the TN visa we can get because of NAFTA.

The other way I know of getting a green card is through family sponsorship. Someone already a citizen or green card holder can sponsor a relative. But depending on the category of that it can take years. 

I am not aware of a quick way to get in the US military and get a green card at the same time. I know you can get in the military once you have a green card. No, I won't be signing up. I'm too old now and I don't feel like being part of the current regimes empire building process  ;D

If you have any questions about getting a green card through the employer sponsorship process I'd be glad to help if I could.


----------



## SteelMag (16 Feb 2005)

Right, Thanks guys

You would figure that the US is so desperate for troops that they would have some sort of accelerated or modified way of getting into the US with the understanding that you would sign up and do a stint in the military.

Hell, ive heard rumbling about an American Foreign Legion of sorts.


----------



## sigpig (16 Feb 2005)

SteelMag said:
			
		

> You would figure that the US is so desperate for troops that they would have some sort of accelerated or modified way of getting into the US with the understanding that you would sign up and do a stint in the military.
> 
> heck, ive heard rumbling about an American Foreign Legion of sorts.



I think a foreign legion concept would the only way to support what you are looking at. Given the security concerns the US has now how could they open up their standing military to people who just crossed the border from other countries? Going through the green card process is pretty long and involved and at least they know something about you at the end and feel comfortable letting you join the military. 

Imagine the security and background checks needed under your scenario. I can't see it being worth their while and making exceptions for qualified military personnel from friendly countries would probably be politically difficult and not get enough troops to justify the trouble.

As to marrying an American girl, if you aren't engaged to one you've known for years now, it would be viewed as a marriage of convenience and wouldn't work for you either. 

Sorry for the harsh realities - as I see them. Good luck in the future.


----------



## SteelMag (16 Feb 2005)

Yes im aware of the security concerns of just letting anyone from anywhere walk into the US and join up.  But Canadian citizens should be allowed considering the US is getting into the same situation as in Vietnam.  Why not make a foreign legion, makes more sense than drafting unwilling combatants to fight for a cause they obviously dont belive in (or they would have joined up in the first place).  All i hear is "we need more troops", "we need to reinstate the draft" etc etc.  Would you not think that foreign recuritment (at least from countries like UK and Canada) would make alot of sense.  Considering the amount of money the US spends on Homeland Security they should be able to do the background and security checks themselves.  But i personally do have a clean criminal background check and OPP clearance.  Not that is seems to make a difference.

But i am hoping the the CF takes me though.  i may just apply to both and see what happens. 


I dunno does anyone see something screwed in US logic towards this kind of thing?


----------



## sigpig (16 Feb 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Contrary to what the elite liberal media has been saying the US military is not scrapping the bottom of the barrel for manpower.



If they aren't scrapping the barrel they are beating the hell out of the guard and reserve and taxing the reg army. Tours are being extended for units at almost the last minute and more guard/reserve units seem to be called up all the time. 

If the regime wants to play world savior then they will need to expand the regular army. Look at the decline in gd/res re-enlistment. Being dragged away from your family and job for your part time job is going to get old really quick.


----------



## SteelMag (17 Feb 2005)

That or kick the media out of country so they can fight the war without worrying about what jon-naysayer has to say about someone getting shot after its put on TV and made to make the US military look bad. (people getting shot in a war?, ya dont say!)


----------



## sigpig (17 Feb 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> As for the NG and Reserve forces, I have said it before too bad!



Too bad what? That lives and families are being ruined for no valid reason? That short of a world war or imminent threat to the US, gd/res units shouldn't be deployed like this? Oops!!! there I go mentioning something thats been talked about in another thread. I'm sure some ds will slam me for that.

Of course we seem to have managed to hijack a thread that was about applying for a green card pretty good already


----------



## East Side Soprano (20 Mar 2005)

Hey, I know I'm kicking up an old topic here but if you're interested in getting a Green Card to serve in the States and especially the USMC, drop PJ D-Dog a line. I've provided a link to PM him...
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=pm;sa=send;u=8653

Anyways, he's ex-CF militia turned Marine, I'm not going to say too much about him here, ask for yourself...but he has ways of helping you get a Green card and a ticket into the Corps. I just spoke with him over the phone recently, he even called me back so I wouldn't have to pick up the tab, and he gave me more info about the Corps, his time in the CF, how to get into the States, what life is like etc etc etc than I could ever ask for. A totally friendly guy, easy to talk to....If you're interested definitely drop him a line, you won't regret it!


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Mar 2005)

It would simplify matters if the US military would sponsor applicants through the employer sponsored immigration process. Otherwise contact the US Embassy in Ottawa or one of the consulate's.

http://uscis.gov/graphics/services/imm_visas.htm


----------



## PJ D-Dog (21 Mar 2005)

Just for the record, I am not in a position to get anyone a green card!  All I can offer is advice as to what to say to a recruiter and if that works to get you in, then so be it.

I don't want someone monitoring this site to think that I'm in charge of some sort of underground railroad or that I'm smuggling people in the US to join the forces.  This is not the case.  I'm just a regular guy with information that may or may not be helpful to those who would be interested in being a Marine.  If you want extra info, you need to PM.  I'm a dedicated Marine who believes in anyone who aspires to be a Marine.  I have no connections with anyone.  All I have is personal experience.  If that is helpful to you then I'm more than happy to chat it up.  I'm not interested in being waken in the night by men with flashlights and being dragged off to Gitmo and made to wear orange coveralls.  I believe in America and what America is doing.  I am, however, subject to the patriot act and don't want to have it inflicted on me.  Thanks for nice comments though...

Regards,

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Ghost (21 Mar 2005)

Contact and immigration lawyer and they can explain it for you but most likely it will cost money just to do that.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (21 Mar 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Contact and immigration lawyer and they can explain it for you but most likely it will cost money just to do that.



Immigration lawyers only know how to fill out forms and how to bill you an exhorbitant amount of money for it.  They will tell you the same thing the immigration website will tell you.  Unless you are refugee claiming some sort of obscure status, then just go the website.  It's a bit confusing but you can get answers there, but not always the ones you want.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## PJ D-Dog (21 Mar 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> I am afraid that even if the US government allowed CDNs to join the US military the CDN government would be screaming bloody murder.



Because those who have or claim to have 50 per cent or more of indian status can join the US military under a Can/US treaty, the Canadian government started screaming when they heard that recruiters were crossing the border to recruit indians after the start of the war (OIF).  As a result, the US sent a MOU to Canada stating they would not actively recruit on reservations but would not turn away anyone who walked into their office.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## PJ D-Dog (22 Mar 2005)

The US embassy will not give just anyone a green card to join the military.  You need to apply to immigration for sponsorship either through a family member (mother, father, brother, sister, spouse) in order to get the green card.  If you are a native or claim to have 50 per cent or more native blood, you fall under the J-treaty between Can/US that allows natives (citizens of the North America) to work in the US.

The Marine recruiters don't always have all the info on the native stuff nor the contacts the make it happen although some do.  It's hit or miss.  As Steve99 said, there is nothing to loose in looking into it for anyone interested.  One word of advice:  you really have to WANT to be a Marine to make it happen for you.  It's not just a regular job.

If you phone 1-800-MARINES, they will not talk to you if you are not in the US.  Most of the info you need is on marines.com.

PJ


----------



## sigpig (22 Mar 2005)

PJ D-Dog said:
			
		

> Immigration lawyers only know how to fill out forms and how to bill you an exhorbitant amount of money for it.  They will tell you the same thing the immigration website will tell you.  Unless you are refugee claiming some sort of obscure status, then just go the website.  It's a bit confusing but you can get answers there, but not always the ones you want.
> 
> PJ D-Dog



Just to emphasize how very true the above statement is, when I first came to the US it was under a one year TN visa - NAFTA. What I needed to do was show a letter from my prospective employer, my diploma(s), and answer some questions from the NAFTA guy at the border to get the visa. It cost me a little over $100 to get the visas for my entire family of four. 

I saw immigration lawyers websites advertising for help in getting the tn visa (one) for anywhere from $400-$500    There was literally nothing for a lawyer to do in the process and the information was easily available on the web. Even in the latter stages of getting green cards for my family and I we never used a lawyer - just filled in the documentation as best we could. 

Unless your situation is really special or specific there is no need to go to an immigration lawyer. They will take your money, fill out forms you could have, and there is still no guarantee anything will be different.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (22 Mar 2005)

Steve99:  did you tell them about your connection the US per your citizenship status?  That may be why they talked to you.  Five years ago, the would have nothing to do with me.  Maybe things have changed...

PJ


----------



## Rubes (28 Mar 2005)

Steve99 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity how did you get into the Marine Corps if you were strictly a Canadian citizen if you don't mind sharing?



I would also like to know that.  I'm another Marine hopeful.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (18 Jul 2005)

I was in the process of getting my  green card, bewarned it is a costly  procedure.

I was married to an American. now divorced 
step 1) ordering the forms cost free
step 2) completing forms cost free if you do it yourself
step 3) Medical  cost depending on the fees charge by  the doctor or hospital costs for me being a Canadian it was cheaper but here was the break down from the hospital where I had mone done in Iowa.   all prices US dollars  in 2000,  $365.00 up front for the clinic,  plus $25.00 for the local public health unit for TB test.  they offered a $50.00 refund if I made it to all appointments on time , meanin i had to be early.
Because  I was Canadian I did not have to do all the medical testing, so I got some money back including my  50 bucks. i think the total cost was $290.00
Step 4) temp SSN card fee $100.00 then you had to get a new card when done the green card
Step 5) Filing Fee for US VISA  $125.00
step 6)  INS Filing  some where around $500.00
Step 7) waiting for paperwork to come back and pay  for finger printing, INS charge  $25.00 for the paper work, local Law enforcement office if on list had own fees in my case another $25.00 to the county sherrif office
step 8) wait and se eif they accept or reject paperwork

total costs was around $1500.00 bucks I think when everything was done . I never did get my card, I was divorced sooner.

Medical Forms are very  personal and very funny
asks if you are into any  illegal sex acts.  Depending on the State, your sex life might be deemed illegal

INS forms asked about prior military service and dates, ranks  and such.
also asked the question if you have ever planned to over throw the US Government or are planning to overthrow the US Goverment by  force.    As if you were going to tell them you were planning that in writing.

You also have to be prepared for a huge interview about your life and your spouses life before and after you met.
Good luck if your interested in getting your work permit and it does last for your life time
they  do expire


----------



## KevinB (18 Jul 2005)

> Thank you for your interest in the United States Marine Corps.
> 
> We're sorry, but if you are a U.S. citizen living outside of the U.S. or the 11 U.S. Territories, we are unable to process your request for more information via this web site. Instead, please contact your nearest U.S. Embassy to inquire about enlisting in the Marine Corps. If, however, you are not a U.S. citizen, U.S. federal law is very specific concerning the current enlistment standards of the U.S. Armed Forces. Only U.S. naturalized citizens, or aliens registered with Immigration and Naturalization Service as residents of the United States can enlist. This requirement cannot be waived. The United States Marine Corps cannot assist anyone with residency, nor can any enlistment processing occur until this requirement is met. Of course, after meeting citizenship requirements, everyone must also meet other qualifications, including a thorough background investigation, a complete physical examination and a comprehensive written examination of English language and mathematical skills. Your nearest U. S. Embassy or Consulate can give you the information you need concerning U.S. citizenship or alien status. Additionally, information is available through the Immigration & Naturalization Service web site at http://uscis.gov/graphics/index.htm  Upon establishing permanent legal residence in the U.S., you should address specific questions regarding your enlistment to your local Marine Corps recruiter..


----------



## pappy (19 Jul 2005)

join the US military, get a Horn. Discharge and you'll get a Green card....

Had a few Marines for Hati that did that years back when I was in, along with a guy from some Africa coutries that have since undegone a name change in the not so distant (for me) past.  His leave's made for some interesting activites until, well they kicked all the white folks out....


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> If they aren't scrapping the barrel they are beating the hell out of the guard and reserve and taxing the reg army. Tours are being extended for units at almost the last minute and more guard/reserve units seem to be called up all the time.
> 
> If the regime wants to play world savior....
> 
> ...


----------



## pappy (19 Jul 2005)

quite typical for enlistment rates to be down this time of year, summer in the US on the beach with good looking women in thongs   or Boot Camp.... tough choice...
same as last year, and over all at the end of the year enlistment rates with meeting quotas.

But sad to say after 9/11 NIS has cracked down a bit.

Option #2, fly to Mexico, go for a walk, north.... like we're gonna know a Canadian from an American  lol  SS ID Cards are like $50 on any corner of LA.... of course that would be againest the Imigration laws....


----------



## pappy (19 Jul 2005)

well I certinly am not advising it, it could come back to haunt ya later...  I can't find the specifics on the web at this time, but I do believe our screwed up imigration laws currently do the following if "caught" coming across the Mexican border
a, if your mexican, you get a free plane ticket back the Souther Mexico, pisses off the Mexican goverment to no ends...
b, if your (add you nationality here) you get released onto the streets with a court date with the NIS....

Odd I have to say the least.....  

granted other paperwork is desired to make your stay here more secure, I'm not going to go into how one aquires that.  SS ID card just makes it easier to get a job....  if you speak english and don't look like an illegal alien (not trying to be racist....) I'd say 99% of all employers will never even ask for one during the application process.  Again better to fill all the right forms and cross all the correct T's.  If life in Canada that bad you want to move here?

There is always the old fashion way, marry an american, sorry this is not an offer.....


----------



## PJ D-Dog (21 Jul 2005)

Steve99 said:
			
		

> You can also in some cases join threw employment. For this to work you need to find a company in the U.S. who wants to sponsor you to work for them. They also need to prove they cannot find an American to fill the position they want you for. If you know of a company in the U.S. who would like to hire you this might be a good method, and while working for the company you could still join the Marine or Army reserve.



Great post steve99 but I'd like to touch on a few points.  There is something called the TN1 visa for Canadians to work for US employers through the free trade agreement.  If anyone is looking for an employment based visa, many employers will go down this street rather than sponsor someone for a green card.  A TN1 visa ties you to your employer and does not lead to a green card.  It is a non-immigrant visa.  A TN1 visa does not allow you to join the armed forces of the US.

[/quote]
Since it seems alot of the people on this board are interested in joining the Marine Corps, it should also be noted that the maximum age limit to enlist USMC is currently 28. You should probably keep this in mind since it would be a huge pain to go threw all the trouble of getting a green card and the long waiting periods, to relize you are already to old to enlist.   However, if you don't have your heart set on the Marines, the U.S. Army max. age is 35, and the Army reserve is max. age is 40. I've heard you can get age waivers for both the Marines and Army, however I have no idea how likely it is to actually get one.
[/quote]

As for the age limit for the Marines, you can still join past the age of 28 with an age waiver.  Your recruiter will put in the proper appllication to Recruiting Command to get this done during your application process.  It is on a case by case basis.  Boot camp is physically demanding and they want to make sure can get through it without getting hurt or permanently injured.  The max age for all active duty branches of the military is 35.  This is in accordance with Title 10 United States Code...it's the law.  The only reason the army is able to get away with the 39 year old age limit for National guard and reserves is due to a clause in Title 10 USC for war-time service which increases the age limit.  They are using this clause for a limited time only (2 years I think).

PJ D-Dog


----------



## PJ D-Dog (24 Jul 2005)

On the age limit topic, I just wanted to add that on Friday, the Pentagon has asked Congress to raise the enlistment age limit for all branches of service from 35 to 42.  This will have some far reaching effects since the age limit for retirement will be pushed to 62 in order to accomodate the 20 year career path.  In addition, it will also change the entire dynamic of the military adding a bit of maturity to the ranks but at the same time, increase the number of married armed services personnel with families.  Depending on how it is managed, it could be beneficial or create new problems.

In my view, this is a way for the Pentagone to postpone requesting the draft in the hopes that it will fill the much needed gap for new recruits in the US Focres.  If it works, then there would be no need to institute a draft.  The US Army has been having problems recruiting enough soldiers to serve in the service support trades and I think that this is a move to fill this void.  I could see, if this passes Congress, that older recruits will be limited to serving in non-combat arms roles due to age and the physical demands of such a job.  This new age limit can also affect the basic standards required in basic training as it may drive down the current standards in the Marine Corps depending on how the new policy would be applied.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out should it pass Congress.  Food for thought.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## soon_to_be_infantry (31 Aug 2006)

http://www.us-immigration.bz/green_cards.htm

The run down for Canadians immigrating to the States


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (31 Aug 2006)

If you keep bringing back threads from the dead you WILL get shit canned, you know that right? you have to stop that its just a warning and if you plan on actually joining the military you'd better learn to pipe down and be less annoying. just a thought.


----------

